# Boss Waza Tube Amp Expander Incoming



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just placed my order and now I am already checking email and the front door every 5 minutes! There is a shot it will arrive Friday, but of course it will be Monday 

It's a huge amount of money, but this could really solve a bunch of problems for me and also allow me to move some other gear at the same time.

Somebody in Toronto needs to go to Cosmo music and tell them to get my TAE in the mail! 

TG


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

they had these on the floor locally at Stang and it was getting a lot of attention, I wasn't particularly interested as it just seems like 'A LOT' to go through. I'm still drawn, with confidence, to the Two Notes but I realize in the end these units will be miles apart. btw, the OX popularity wagon is passing. I'm seeing more for sale or just sitting on the shelf.

good luck with the new toy, keep us posted as I'm interested to hear what you think of it


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

You've tried the majority of the load boxes out there, TD. I look forward to your assessment.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> You've tried the majority of the load boxes out there, TD. I look forward to your assessment.


I am really interested in simultaneously using a real cab _and_ monitors/PA at low volumes. I am hoping the cab retains the "amp in a room" sound while the monitors/PA give the sound of guitar speakers getting hit hard by an amp. In other words, blending the best of IRs and Cabs together to produce a better overall tone at low volume.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Add reverb to your Bassman, make your Champ 100W.

I’m very interested in reviews.

I would like to know someone who tries this and the Fryette Power Station, or that guy in Vancouver’s [HuKong Ho?] version.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hammerhands said:


> Add reverb to your Bassman, make your Champ 100W.
> 
> I’m very interested in reviews.
> 
> I would like to know someone who tries this and the Fryette Power Station, or that guy in Vancouver’s [HuKong Ho?] version.


I’ve owned all of the above.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

And subscribed.

Can't wait to hear the review and compario.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I am curiou too.
I wanna hear if it will will be the next golden child!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Still no shipping notice from Cosmo so it won't arrive until next week.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I ordered a Two Notes CAB M that's waiting for me to pick up. I didn't _really_ need the attenuation, and it is so much cheaper than all the other options. I can always add a load box later if I want. Hoping it sounds as good as many say.

(Not that I wouldn't want the Waza Tube Amp Expander.... it looks pretty cool and full of features!)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh snap, out for delivery!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

OK this is not a review, but only my very very first impressions.

First, this thing is incredibly quiet. There is basically no operating noise; guys who use it in the studio are gonna love it.

Second, I've only used this as a basic attenuator and have only played it once. However, the unit sounds very very good and is at least on par with anything else I have owned and that's almost everything!


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> OK this is not a review, but only my very very first impressions.
> 
> First, this thing is incredibly quiet. There is basically no operating noise; guys who use it in the studio are gonna love it.
> 
> Second, I've only used this as a basic attenuator and have only played it once. However, the unit sounds very very good and is at least on par with anything else I have owned and that's almost everything!


Hey TG, congrats on your new toy Do you know whether it is possible to bypass the waza's power amp section when using the speaker output to attenuate an amp? I have a Dr Z NR18 amp and I like its power amp section. I am also wondering how a low wattage amp without an effects loop sounds with it. In this case, the signal will go to two power amp sections; first amp's power and then waza's power amp sections. Is there any disadvantage of this?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

My first impression is that this is one serious piece of gear!

I haven’t really spent a lot of time setting it all up but the attenuator is amazing and running monitors alongside your cab in a wet /dry/ wet system is freaking amazing.

I need to spend more time with it before making any overly bold proclamations, but I seriously think I can replace the vintage amps that I’m now using for wet signals. Despite the price of the unit, I think it will simplify my wet/dry/wet set up and actually save me money once I sell those other amps.

I just jammed with my son using the TAE. Amazing tone!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

CDWaterloo said:


> Hey TG, congrats on your new toy Do you know whether it is possible to bypass the waza's power amp section when using the speaker output to attenuate an amp? I have a Dr Z NR18 amp and I like its power amp section. I am also wondering how a low wattage amp without an effects loop sounds with it. In this case, the signal will go to two power amp sections; first amp's power and then waza's power amp sections. Is there any disadvantage of this?


I don't understand your question. Your DR Z's output section will be nailing the TAE; you will certainly be putting it to good use.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I want to read the manual.

I will do that this weekend.

https://static.roland.com/assets/media/pdf/WAZA-TAE_eng02_W.pdf

There are 3 manuals and lots of other downloads.

BOSS - WAZA Tube Amp Expander | Tube Amp Expander


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

There is a block diagram in the manual on page 13. It shows that the signal goes -> speaker out -> power amp -> To Speaker (A & B). Can anyone tell me whether it is possible to hard bypass the power amp section of TAE when using it as an attenuator?

My guess is not. I think it's actually a load box with a built in Class AB power amp section. True?

Cd


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

CDWaterloo said:


> There is a block diagram in the manual on page 13. It shows that the signal goes -> speaker out -> power amp -> To Speaker (A & B). Can anyone tell me whether it is possible to hard bypass the power amp section of TAE when using it as an attenuator?
> 
> My guess is not. I think it's actually a load box with a built in Class AB power amp section. True?
> 
> Cd


Are you trying to only use the TAE's load and then send that signal to a different power amp? Why do you want to do this? Why don't you want to use the Waza's power amp?

The TAE attenuates your amp down to line level and reamplifies that signal using the built in power amp.

I don't think you are reading the block diagram correctly. The speaker out comes after the power amp. The line outs, however, do not go into the power amp.

I've seen a few guys online who think the TAE must suck because it doesn't use a tube power amp. To them I would say this; (1) does your PA use tubes and (2) the Waza sounds better than the Power Station. The power amp in these things is supposed to be neutral and you do not want it breaking up or colouring your signal. A well designed SS power section makes more sense.

TG


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

traynor_garnet said:


> Are you trying to only use the TAE's load and then send that signal to a different power amp? Why do you want to do this? Why don't you want to use the Waza's power amp?
> 
> The TAE attenuates your amp down to line level and reamplifies that signal using the built in power amp.
> 
> ...


This! I keep seeing people worry about 'no tubes'. My response has always been, "Well, after it is mic'd up, what amplifies the signal in your studio or to a live crowd? I really doubt it is a tube amp."

I can't wait to get one of these. I am sorting out my amp switching first.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Second, I've only used this as a basic attenuator and have only played it once. However, the unit sounds very very good and is at least on par with anything else I have owned and that's almost everything!


Hey TG, thanks for sharing your experience with TAE. I am in the market for it. I'm just trying to understand how it works. Please, keep sharing your experience.

I don't use PA in my playing environments (most of the time my basement. All guitar sound I get is from the amps. I think TAE is not a traditional attenuator/load box like rivera rockcrusher. Some may say that it is not an attenuator but a load box with a SS power amp section and other nice features. I wish boss included a direct traditional attenuator input as well tough. I am very happy on the attenuator side of the rockcrusher but I don't like its load (line level) output when direct recording. I always need an equalizer to get okay results. Currently I am using a rockcrusher as an attenuator and a torpedo captor as a load box for direct recording with torpedo cab. I was hoping TAE could replace others. 

I've watched some youtube videos. TAE sounds good on videos. Great product for sure. Having said that there is a comparison video between OX and TAE. I am surprised that there is a big difference on how they sound in a similar setup. I liked Waza more than OX based on the comparison video, especially with the real cab settings. 

I'm totally fine with SS state power amp section as long as it is designed well. I think people are sceptical on TAE's power amp section because Roland amps are infamous because of their crappy SS power amps (ala Jazz Chorus) for distortion sound. I guess roland/boss must have improved SS power amp section in TAE a lot. Frankly, I don't like katana series amps. I don't know whether it is because of their preamp or power amp (or both) sections or other things (speaker, cab etc). I've never tried the power station. Hopefully, someone will make a comparison video including TAE, power station and a regular attenuator soon.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

It looks like it has 2 USB audio signals, pre-effects and post-effects.

I have the same sort of thing on the GT-001 that has a small niche problem that the audio is not USB class compliant, so it doesn’t work with Linux [or iOS]. For the GT-100, it worked and then stopped working after the first update [about when the GT-001 was released], was reportedly fixed in Linux and then broken again. The GT-100 users begged for years to get class compliant audio back [give us a software setting], but it never happened.

It would be interesting to know if the audio on the TAE is USB class compliant. Or if they would be kind enough to fix that, or work with the Linux developers.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Getting the best tone of my life! A detailed review will come eventually.

TG


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

CDWaterloo said:


> Hey TG, thanks for sharing your experience with TAE. I am in the market for it. I'm just trying to understand how it works. Please, keep sharing your experience.
> 
> I don't use PA in my playing environments (most of the time my basement. All guitar sound I get is from the amps. I think TAE is not a traditional attenuator/load box like rivera rockcrusher. Some may say that it is not an attenuator but a load box with a SS power amp section and other nice features. I wish boss included a direct traditional attenuator input as well tough. I am very happy on the attenuator side of the rockcrusher but I don't like its load (line level) output when direct recording. I always need an equalizer to get okay results. Currently I am using a rockcrusher as an attenuator and a torpedo captor as a load box for direct recording with torpedo cab. I was hoping TAE could replace others.
> 
> ...


You can use the FX LOOP "Send" to achieve an attenuated output (without the internal boss effects and cabinet IR emulation) that you can send to an external power amp... if that's what you want. This attenuated output would be a line level signal that is loaded down by the reactive load. Taking the FX LOOP "SEND" would be the closest to a traditional THD hotplate approach, however with the Boss TAE FX LOOP "SEND" you need to reamplify the FX LOOP "SEND" signal with an external power amplifier to achieve an output level to drive your speakers.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

kruts said:


> You can use the FX LOOP "Send" to achieve an attenuated output (without the internal boss effects and cabinet IR emulation) that you can send to an external power amp... if that's what you want. This attenuated output would be a line level signal that is loaded down by the reactive load. Taking the FX LOOP "SEND" would be the closest to a traditional THD hotplate approach, however with the Boss TAE FX LOOP "SEND" you need to reamplify the FX LOOP "SEND" signal with an external power amplifier to achieve an output level to drive your speakers.


Thanks for the information. This method may have some applications but sounds to me a "load" not a classical attenuator. Great product for sure. There was one at the local L&M but it's sold. I couldn't try it out. Looking forward to hear TG's updated review.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

One of the higher end attenuators a while back used this idea - provide a load, attentuate, and then re-amplify at whatever volume you wanted to use.

I can't remember what it was called though...


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Greg Ellis said:


> One of the higher end attenuators a while back used this idea - provide a load, attentuate, and then re-amplify at whatever volume you wanted to use.
> 
> I can't remember what it was called though...


Bad Cat Unleash I believe is what you're thinking of.

I probably should have dug into this before I bought my Kemper Stage (third time to Kemperville for me) but how are the effects on the TAE? I mean, are they 500 series quality? In my world I wouldn't bother with it if it couldn't also replace the Strymon pedals in my rig. Still, one would then need a midi controller to change patches which drives the cost up again. Also, the FX loop isn't stereo which, IMO, is a huge miss in development for those who want to stay with their Strymon or other wet fx.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

TimH said:


> Bad Cat Unleash I believe is what you're thinking of.


Actually it was the Ho Attenuator. Very similar idea though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2019)




----------

